# Is rabbit pregnant, palpation and other random questions



## BunnyTree (Jul 9, 2018)

I already asked a question(s) similar to these but I was going to ask it again in hopes that I will get a few more answers. So I bred my Netherland dwarf bunny on the 21st of June in the evening. I put her in with the buck for 30 minutes and saw 3 successful "fall offs" and possibly a fourth but I wasn't sure if that one was successful. I checked her behind and saw the clear gunk and then put her back in her cage. I tried palpating her on day 10 and couldn't feel anything (note: I have never done it before and don't really know what I'm supposed to feel) I was hoping to try again on day 14 but I was gone all day and missed it. I didn't want to try after that because I heard this could harm the kits. I read that the 28th-32nd days are usually when the kits are born. For my doe the 28th-32nd days are July 19th-23rd (I hope that makes sense.) Do Netherland dwarfs deliver earlier than those dates? I was planning on putting the nesting box in on day 28th, should I do it before? She dug a hole in her straw and sat in it but it has been hot and my buck is doing a similar thing (I read that digging in straw may mean pregnancy.) Do you always see kits moving around in her belly because I haven't seen anything. But I really haven't noticed anything different in her behavior, eating habits, etc. Does anyone think she is pregnant? She will be older than a year if I just wait and see if she delivers or not...Is that bad if I breed her again after? Sorry, I already asked most of these questions before


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 9, 2018)

we have never been able to palpate our does to check if bred.  We will put nest boxes in 3-4 days before day 28 to give them time to start making a nest if they want-some do and some wait.  We have Californian and French Angora breeds and they usually have their kits between day 28-32, not sure on Netherland dwarf.

@Bunnylady @promiseacres @samssimonsays


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 9, 2018)

99% of my normal litters have been born on day 31-32, regardless of breed. If a doe goes past day 33, either I've got a miss or a fetal giant on my hands. I had 1 doe, a Holland Lop, that always kindled on day 30 . . . but that was just her way of doing things. The only litters I have had that were delivered on day 28 were enormous litters, to a large (10 lbs+) doe. That doe had one litter on day 27; that's the earliest I have seen a litter be born and survive. Babies born day 26 or younger were too premature to make it (I've only had this happen a few times).

Both bucks and does will dig and play with hay. The only rabbits I have ever seen "haystaching" (carrying a big handful of hay in their mouths) have been pregnant females. Usually, a pregnant doe will start digging in a corner several days before the babies are due, but waits a couple days more before she starts accumulating nesting material. A few does will pull a mouthful or two of fur before their due date, but if I see a lot of fur in the nest, I expect to see babies under it. Of course, every doe is different, and until you have some experience with a doe, you can't be sure exactly what she will do and when . . . sometimes, she doesn't know, either (particularly young first timers).

And then, of course, there is the rabbit that does everything exactly as expected, exactly on time, and produces nothing because it was a false pregnancy.


----------



## BunnyTree (Jul 9, 2018)

In late May this same doe had made a nest, filled it with fur but never delivered. I didn't breed her but the buck got into her cage and i never saw a breeding. And was totally sure she was pregnant but...nope


----------



## BunnyTree (Jul 12, 2018)

She just made a nest and I am hoping this means babies soon!!


----------



## BunnyTree (Jul 13, 2018)

Today is the 21st day. Should I give her the nesting box or wait until day 25 or 28? And if I do give her a nest box, should I put the nest she made in it or see if she does it herself?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 13, 2018)

you could put the nest box in now if you want.  We usually put hay in the box and let the doe decide what she is going to do.

good luck!


----------



## BunnyTree (Jul 21, 2018)

She just started "haystaching" how long after this do you think she will kindle?


----------



## BunnyTree (Jul 21, 2018)

She had babies!!!!!! Five adorable wiggly little bunnies!  Four of them are brokens (like the dad) and one of them is siamese sable like mommy


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 22, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 22, 2018)

Congrats on warm and wigglies!


----------

